
Chinese EV and PHEV car sales are skyrocketting in 2018 - jphalimi
https://bestsellingcarsblog.com/2018/05/china-april-2018-new-energy-toyota-byd-and-roewe-dominate/
======
jphalimi
We often talk of Chinese copycats when it comes to their auto industry, and
even today you can easily find mainstream car brands selling shameful copies
of European or American cars (I'm looking at you, Zotye...). That being said,
it becomes more and more obvious that in recent years, the pace of improvement
has been unprecedented among Chinese carmakers, despite the market plateauing
since 2017. The last fascinating shift is the push for clean cities, and as a
result the development of numerous electrified vehicles. In April 2018 in
China, some EV, PHEV and Hybrid models reached 2, 3 or 4x sales compared to
the same period last year. The market opportunity is huge and it is yet
another sign that China will become one of the leaders in environment in the
coming years considering its impact on its economy. I find this fascinating,
and I thought it would be nice to raise awareness around this shift.

